# MiniDV vs DVD vs HDD video camera?



## Anindya (Jun 3, 2007)

Which is the best among the above three and why? should one go for?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Jun 3, 2007)

Nothing is best! It's all depends on the CODEC it used to store the video.

HDD cameras will save you the cost of SOME MINI DVs. 

DVD cameras are alomost useless, since it stores in MPEG2, which compress between and within frames.

HDD cameras normally uses MPEG-4 codec, which is even bad. Editing is a headache.

Mini DV uses DV Codec, which compresses only within frames. Buy Mini DV cameras if you expect good quality from your camera.

Check this: 

*www.dvdigest.net/Page.asp?NavID=135

*www.dvdigest.net/Page.asp?NavID=139


----------



## leovacc (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, i am editing my Mini Dv tapes on Adobe Premiere Pro, and after doing so i export the file directly to a DVD. Then this program transcode the AVI file into a MEPG2 file?. Am i losing all my quality in this proesses?. 
And please tell me wich is the best way to do this. I really dont understand much about compressions and ratios. 
I want the bes out of my mini DVs 
Thanks so much.


----------



## rachelgreen (Sep 17, 2009)

*I think the HDD is the best for reviewing


四 時 八 節 

*


----------

